# Obligations to part time employees



## mmmexico (Dec 22, 2012)

I understand that Mexican Labor Law is very different from labor law in most common law countries. I understand that firing an employee is an expensive and cumbersome process. As a homeowner I have several Mexican employees that perform services on a part time basis around our house. Specifically, we have two women that come once a week for about four hours to clean the house. We have a gardner that comes once a week for about five hours to clean up the yard. We have hired men to paint the house every few years, and we have a guy who cleans up our palm tress a couple of times a year.

Does anyone on this forum actually know what kind of legal obligations I owe these employees? I am aware of the "common knowledge" among my ****** friends that such part time employees do not have the same rights as full time employees. The problem here is that my ****** friends are frequently misinformed. Can I fire these employees "at will"? Do I owe them payments to their national health insurance? Do I need to register them (or myself) at Hacienda?

Thanks in advance for any assistance....and if you know the name or code section of the applicable Mexican Law, I would very much like to see a reference. I would like to have answers to these questions once and for all.

Again...Thanks!!!


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Try this: Human Resources Mexico: Mexican Labor Law / Our Employer Obligations in Mexico.

Basically, unless the job relationship is determined to be mutually defined as temporary, it is not, and full-time/part time is irrelevant.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

mmmexico said:


> I understand that Mexican Labor Law is very different from labor law in most common law countries. I understand that firing an employee is an expensive and cumbersome process. As a homeowner I have several Mexican employees that perform services on a part time basis around our house. Specifically, we have two women that come once a week for about four hours to clean the house. We have a gardner that comes once a week for about five hours to clean up the yard. We have hired men to paint the house every few years, and we have a guy who cleans up our palm tress a couple of times a year.
> 
> Does anyone on this forum actually know what kind of legal obligations I owe these employees? I am aware of the "common knowledge" among my ****** friends that such part time employees do not have the same rights as full time employees. The problem here is that my ****** friends are frequently misinformed. Can I fire these employees "at will"? Do I owe them payments to their national health insurance? Do I need to register them (or myself) at Hacienda?
> 
> ...


 Legal or not. The painter, the palm tree guy, the garbage man, the gas man and the water man... you owe them nothing. If you pay them one time they will be looking for you from now until the end of time. Your choice. The first two are private contractors and expect nothing from their clients. The last three are employees of a company and receive any bonuses from them.
Of the first 2 choices, the cleaning ladies and the gardener, a weeks pay (4 hours) can be fair up to 2 weeks (8 hours) pay. If they are doing a poor job, don´t give the 8 hour bonus and let them make a fuss for nothing. 
You want to be rid of someone start cutting their hours, not needed this week or for a couple weeks at a time. Let them quit, don´t go down the road of firing them. That is the MO in the USA and it works in Mexico also.


----------

